# Home renovation



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Some pics from a home renovation I completed recently. Bash away.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

There's no way to bash any of that....Nice work.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Airgap said:


> There's no way to bash any of that....Nice work.


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Every things nice and square. Clean. Great job, you obviously take pride in you craft.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I hate it. Ur making me look like hack!!!! Superb install. I'd love to install some fixtures and trim like that !!!! Well done. I'd like to see more of your work !!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How come there are no burn marks on the wood?..........:laughing:





Seriously, looks good.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Good job, very clean work. 

But I got a question are all those manifolds and that circ pump for domestic water distribution.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool way to do a double lav, nice looking work


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful stuff


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Good job, very clean work.
> 
> But I got a question are all those manifolds and that circ pump for domestic water distribution.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


Yes, it is all domestic water. Huge house (thus the 3 speed high-head circ that looks way too large haha). Each area of the house got fed by one 3/4" hot/cold/Recirc, then teed off in each zone.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Love2plum. NICE job.....give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Airgap said:


> There's no way to bash any of that....Nice work.


 guess yall missed the PEX on the T+P :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

and open the cabinet door and take pic , hard to bash a faucet sitting on countertop


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

greenplum said:


> guess yall missed the pex on the t+p :whistling2:





greenplum said:


> and open the cabinet door and take pic , hard to bash a faucet sitting on countertop


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

To me the T&P looks like it is tied in with CPVC, which is legit. And I agree with the other comments, great looking work. It is always nice to see a fellow plumber who also takes pride in their work.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> guess yall missed the PEX on the T+P :whistling2:


Water heater is a rental, and was replaced by the water heater rental company (the t&p tube comes with it from the manufacturer). Will post pics of under-counter stuff when I get back to the office


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

luv2plum said:


> Water heater is a rental, and was replaced by the water heater rental company (the t&p tube comes with it from the manufacturer). Will post pics of under-counter stuff when I get back to the office


I have heard that in the UK you can rent water heaters. That is odd to me but only because we don't do that here in Houston. What is your opinion of WH rentals? How does it work? Does it make sense and what are the advantages and disadvantages? I guess I should start a new thread asking that but oh well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have heard that in the UK you can rent water heaters. That is odd to me but only because we don't do that here in Houston. What is your opinion of WH rentals? How does it work? Does it make sense and what are the advantages and disadvantages? I guess I should start a new thread asking that but oh well.


We rent all heating and cooling systems to our customers ... I wrote several threads about it ...

There is another member on PZ that does that as well ...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> We rent all heating and cooling systems to our customers ... I wrote several threads about it ...
> 
> There is another member on PZ that does that as well ...


Good to know. I'll check it out.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

luv2plum said:


> Some pics from a home renovation I completed recently. Bash away.


Piece of paper on the left side of the wall the instructions on how to operate?


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Piece of paper on the left side of the wall the instructions on how to operate?


Yes, it is a valve chart showing which valves to shut off to isolate each area.


----------



## finkous (Dec 9, 2011)

is that a burn mark I see on the edge of the plywood next to the bottom T? tsk tsk...  

just kiddin dude... looks good


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

WH rentals is big business, there are companies around the Milwaukee area that offer rental heaters. I believe that they are usually only commercial size heaters.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Turd Chaser said:


> WH rentals is big business, there are companies around the Milwaukee area that offer rental heaters. I believe that they are usually only commercial size heaters.


Gas company here used to do that for residential. I would note a heater problem to the customer and would offer to fix it only to find out it was a rented heater. Haven't seen it for a bit now, so I think they stopped.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

leh10 said:


> You have done a really great job mate, have you hired any professionals do this job?


You will need to fill in an introduction, if not your posts will be locked or deleted and quite possibly your account too. :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

leh10 said:


> You have done a really great job mate, have you hired any professionals do this job?



yet another hack 1 post blunder that will never be heard from again..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yet another hack 1 post blunder that will never be heard from again..


Gone...


----------

